# how I can find the perfect shade of paint



## olivapopea (Apr 21, 2021)

Hello everybody! I need your advice
Tell me how I can find the perfect shade of paint that I need if all stores are closed and I have to choose online?
I need a gray color, there are already several shade options
The workers who are doing our repairs will be able to repaint the walls only in the next couple of weeks, since they have a plan and need to move on with the construction
we now have walls of a different color, but we didn’t like it and we want to redraw the walls
maybe there are some sites or programs ...
or some trusted stores in which the colors in the palette will match 100% with the colors in life
Thank you!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

_PaintTalk.com_ is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com. Many of our professional contractors are also members at _DIYChatroom.com_ and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com. If you're not already a member of _DIYChatroom.com_ you can sign up for a free account by going to Register.

This thread is now closed.


----------

